# Pooh Cottage Budleigh Salterton



## LadyJ

Hi All

Any one fancy joining us at Pooh Cottage Budleigh Salerton EX9 7AQ on the 9th to 11th July £12 per night including electric on grass pitch.

Nothing organised just do your own thing weekend but we will be there to talk to you if you want to that is :lol:

We are actually having a staff meeting at Nukes on the Saturday so nobody on MHF staff side will be around on site then, but Pooh Cottage are quite happy for us to have up to 20 vans there so if you would like to join us there please let me know via a pm a.s.a.p so I can let the site know how many to expect.

Pooh Cottage

We do have it slightly cheaper than their usual price as I asked nicely :lol: at the moment we have about 7 of us going so still 13 places left.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Nobody interested in coming to Pooh then????



Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Jacquie, we are interested but it all depends on when Rich's son Clay has his operation we have been told the beginning of july and are awaiting d definate date,
Lin


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Have spent happy times in Budleigh Salterton - its a lovely place but already committed on that weekend.

I will bump you.


Have a great time

Milly


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Lin hope you can make it to Pooh



Thanks Milly sorry you can't make it  



Can anybody make it?????




Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Jacquie
would love to have come, but have a family wedding that w'end :evil:


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry Jacquie already away.

Hope you get a few more units, as I am sure it will be fun.

Jenny


----------



## relay

LadyJ said:


> Can anybody make it?????
> 
> Jacquie


I've just told some friends about this. They're not members here (yet) but love Pooh Cottage. They're away at the mo, without internet, but will check this when they get back in the next couple of days. So that's a maybe  Is there a cut-off date for signing up?

-H


----------



## LadyJ

relay said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody make it?????
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> I've just told some friends about this. They're not members here (yet) but love Pooh Cottage. They're away at the mo, without internet, but will check this when they get back in the next couple of days. So that's a maybe  Is there a cut-off date for signing up?
> 
> -H
Click to expand...

Hi relay

Your friends would have to become members of MHF first, they do not have to be subscribers but would have to join MHF and have a user name. As to cut off date a.s.a.p as I have to let Pooh know how many to expect in the next couple of weeks. Hope you can all make it.

Jacquie


----------



## relay

LadyJ said:


> Hi relay
> 
> Your friends would have to become members of MHF first, they do not have to be subscribers but would have to join MHF and have a user name. As to cut off date a.s.a.p as I have to let Pooh know how many to expect in the next couple of weeks. Hope you can all make it.
> 
> Jacquie


Thanks, Jacquie. I extolled the virtues of subscribing anyway  We'll be in touch soon.

-H


----------



## LadyJ

Is anybody up for this we do have 7 of us that will be there????????????? so you won't be on your own






Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Just checked and we have visitors that weekend.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Oh well never mind Chris but you could bring your friends with you :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Would be a good idea but our friend is coming over from Germany so we can go out on a photography trip!

Will do my best next time!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Anyone want to come to Pooh???????????? :roll: :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to let me know if any of you want to join us at Budleigh Salerton



Jacquie


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jacquie my good lady and myself would like to join you at Pooh if that alright with you.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Dave

Glad you can make it  see you soon.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Do any more of you wish to attend at Pooh Cottage before I let the site know how many to expect??????????




Jacquie


----------



## ICDSUN

Jacquie

We will join you please

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

ICDSUN said:


> Jacquie
> 
> We will join you please
> 
> Chris


That's great Chris look forward to seeing you and Pam there 

Any more coming we have about 10 of us going there now??????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Think we might have 11 now  any more ?????????????




Jacquie


----------



## Penquin

We are just making some checks but are looking at the possiblity of driving a whole 18 miles to get there!

Dave and Lesley


----------



## LadyJ

Penquin said:


> We are just making some checks but are looking at the possiblity of driving a whole 18 miles to get there!
> 
> Dave and Lesley


Steady on now Dave & Lesley we don't want you exerting yourselves too much :lol: but would be great if you can make it.

Any more by any chance wanting to come to Pooh Cottage ????????????

Jacquie


----------



## Penquin

Having checked with Lesley the answer is a regretful No, we are already committed elsewhere, we hope you have a good weekend - the weather is good down here at the moment.

In fact I will be at Dawlish Warren tomorrow - the other side of the Exe estuary! (With 48 students on a biology / geography field trip!),

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Oh well never mind Dave  



We do still have plenty of room at Pooh Cottage if any ones wants to join us there next weekend.



Jacquie


----------



## artona

HI JAC

Have you got your mobile with you, tried to call you earlier

stew


----------



## LadyJ

artona said:


> HI JAC
> 
> Have you got your mobile with you, tried to call you earlier
> 
> stew


Yes Stew but it was in the van and I was out the van so never heard it:lol: am in now though

Jac


----------



## LadyJ

Now back on topic :roll: :lol: do any more of you want to join us at Pooh Cottage????????????




Jacquie


----------



## apxc15

LadyJ said:


> Now back on topic :roll: :lol: do any more of you want to join us at Pooh Cottage????????????
> 
> Is it for 2 or 3 nights?
> 
> Pete 8)


----------



## LadyJ

apxc15 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back on topic :roll: :lol: do any more of you want to join us at Pooh Cottage????????????
> 
> Is it for 2 or 3 nights?
> 
> Pete 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete its 2 nights Friday & Saturday but it might be possible to stay on for an extra night or 2 am waiting for confirmation from the site re this though.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...


----------



## apxc15

LadyJ said:


> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back on topic :roll: :lol: do any more of you want to join us at Pooh Cottage????????????
> 
> Is it for 2 or 3 nights?
> 
> Pete 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete its 2 nights Friday & Saturday but it might be possible to stay on for an extra night or 2 am waiting for confirmation from the site re this though.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good, can you put me on the list please?
> 
> Pete 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyJ

apxc15 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back on topic :roll: :lol: do any more of you want to join us at Pooh Cottage????????????
> 
> Is it for 2 or 3 nights?
> 
> Pete 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete its 2 nights Friday & Saturday but it might be possible to stay on for an extra night or 2 am waiting for confirmation from the site re this though.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good, can you put me on the list please?
> 
> Pete 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Righty ho Pete look forward to seeing you next Friday
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to let you know we will not be at Pooh till Friday about 11 to 12ish time if you arrive before then just tell the folks at reception
you are with Motorhomefacts Group and they should direct you to where we should be camping.

Its pay me on arrival cash only please.

Jacquie



Any more coming??? at the moment we have 15

spykal
Bognormike
RichardandMary
StAubans
Zebedee
CatherineandSteve
artona
LadyJ
Claypigeon
ICDSUN
apxc15
TDG
Clive1821
oldbb1947
riverboat2001


Jacquie


----------



## TDG

LadyJ said:


> ...........Any more coming??? at the moment we have 11...Jacquie


Only a maybe I'm afraid at the mo  
Jane's away 'till tomorrow night and it's above my pay scale to commit without her say-so :lol:
Would Monday be too late :?: 
Tim


----------



## CatherineandSteve

TDG said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Any more coming??? at the moment we have 11...Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Only a maybe I'm afraid at the mo
> Jane's away 'till tomorrow night and it's above my pay scale to commit without her say-so :lol:
> Would Monday be too late :?:
> Tim
Click to expand...

That would be OK Tim, just post to let us know

Cheers Steve


----------



## TDG

By the miracle of modern communications, I have made contact with the nerve centre , and as a consequence I can confirm that we will be putting in a guess appearance at Pooh  
:idea: I think Plan "A" is to be there at about midday Friday 8) 
"Pay at the door" as previously indicated :?:


----------



## LadyJ

TDG said:


> By the miracle of modern communications, I have made contact with the nerve centre , and as a consequence I can confirm that we will be putting in a guess appearance at Pooh
> :idea: I think Plan "A" is to be there at about midday Friday 8)
> "Pay at the door" as previously indicated :?:


Great Tim  yes pay me when you arrive please. I've added you to me listy now look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Hi Jac,

Yep we'll be there around 20:30 friday for the weekend if its ok with you... looking to leave on the sunday afternoon around 18:00 if thats ok?


----------



## LadyJ

clive1821 said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> Yep we'll be there around 20:30 friday for the weekend if its ok with you... looking to leave on the sunday afternoon around 18:00 if thats ok?


Smashing Clive look forward to seeing you both again and soooooooo soon :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## TDG

The good thing about weather forecasts is..... that there so many of them  
So, if you shop around them you can usually find one that gives you the weather you want and lo :!: I've found one that gives 22/23 degrees and cloudless skies for the Budleigh Salterton area on Friday & Saturday and the 21 degrees and the chance of some very light showers on Sunday.
That's sounds fairly damn good to me - perhaps one thing to improve on that would be for someone to provide a big outside TV screen so that we can watch a sport where the Brits (Hamilton / Button) can put one over on the Germans (Vettel /Rosberg) 8) 8) 
Failing that, I'm afraid that we'll have to leave about 11.00 am Sunday to be sure of getting home in time for the start of the British Grand Prix


----------



## oldbb1947

Hi, I've just joined, I'm a friend of Relay who told me about this meet. We'd like to join in, if there is still space available. 
I'm a bit of a newbie to forums, so please bear with me if I don't get the hang of it immediately!
OldBB


----------



## Zebedee

oldbb1947 said:


> Hi, I've just joined, I'm a friend of Relay who told me about this meet. We'd like to join in, if there is still space available.
> I'm a bit of a newbie to forums, so please bear with me if I don't get the hang of it immediately!
> OldBB


Hi and welcome.

Jacquie doesn't seem to be around at the moment, so I'm guessing rather . . . but I think you *may *need to pay your tenner to become a subscribing member if you want to join the meet.

You will need to soon anyway, and when you do you will get access to more bits of the forum *and the discounts*!! :wink:   

I could be quite wrong (_it happens all the time_! :roll: ) but just to forewarn you in case I did get it right this time!

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Zebedee said:


> I could be quite wrong


You are :lol:

Non-subscribers can book on rallies and meets - although this one doesn't seem to be listed in the MHF Meets section :roll:

Gerald


----------



## relay

Zebedee said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Jacquie doesn't seem to be around at the moment, so I'm guessing rather . . . but I think you *may *need to pay your tenner to become a subscribing member if you want to join the meet.
> 
> You will need to soon anyway, and when you do you will get access to more bits of the forum *and the discounts*!! :wink:
> 
> I could be quite wrong (_it happens all the time_! :roll: ) but just to forewarn you in case I did get it right this time!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,
Jacquie did say it would be OK as long as he registered  he does want to sub but is hoping to work out how at the meet!
-H


----------



## Zebedee

relay said:


> Hi Dave,
> Jacquie did say it would be OK as long as he registered  he does want to sub but is hoping to work out how at the meet!
> -H


No probs H. 

I don't have anything to do with the rally/meet side of things, but thought it worth mentioning to avoid any possible embarrassment.

Fortunately Gerald was around, so no problem anyway. 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

oldbb1947 said:


> Hi, I've just joined, I'm a friend of Relay who told me about this meet. We'd like to join in, if there is still space available.
> I'm a bit of a newbie to forums, so please bear with me if I don't get the hang of it immediately!
> OldBB


Hi Oldbb1947

Just ignore the previous posts :roll: you are more than welcome to come to Pooh Cottage with us  just turn up there on Friday and we will sort you out with everything no problem. I have added you to me listy now.

Look forward to meeting you there

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Jac,

We will be up Saturday morning about 10ish, work commitment on Friday :roll: have the kettle on :wink: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## LadyJ

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> We will be up Saturday morning about 10ish, work commitment on Friday :roll: have the kettle on :wink:
> 
> Cheers Steve


Righty ho Steve might just be awake by then :lol:

If any more of you want to join us there please shout up NOW

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 if you cannot find me at Pooh as i've not been there i've no idea of the layout there :roll: but hopefully Reception should point you to me 

For those that don't know me we are the Geist Phantom Motorhome with MHF stickers front and back and 3 yapping yorkies on guard, you won't miss us :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## artona

_3 yapping yorkies_ look more like huskies, the way they drag Jac around the rally field  

weather is excellent down here at the moment, hope it carries on for the weekend

stew


----------



## riverboat2001

Are we too late to book a place?


----------



## artona

riverboat2001 said:


> Are we too late to book a place?


I imagine you will be ok. Will let Jaq know so she can confirm.

stew


----------



## LadyJ

riverboat2001 said:


> Are we too late to book a place?


Hi riverboat2001

Yes you ok to come ive added you to me listy now so look forward to seeing you there on Friday.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to let you know we will not be at Pooh till Friday about 11 to 12ish time if you arrive before then just tell the folks at reception
you are with Motorhomefacts Group and they should direct you to where we should be camping.

Its pay me on arrival cash only please £12 per night inc electric.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 please let me know if your not coming.



Any more coming??? at the moment we have 16

spykal
Bognormike
RichardandMary
StAubans
Zebedee
CatherineandSteve
artona
LadyJ ( Marshal)
Claypigeon
ICDSUN
apxc15
TDG
Clive1821
oldbb1947
riverboat2001
oxford-wanderer

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have listed this in the meets section HERE now so if any more of you want to come please add your names to the list.

I have added all the ones that have said they are coming so far.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We sneaked in a day early at Pooh and are all pitched up in Poohs Paddock which is not quite what I was expecting :roll: but for a weekend will do :lol: 

As you come into the site take the road to the left, I have put a MHF thingy and arrow on the sign that says arrivals so do not go to reception just follow the road up through the hedge and I am in the right hand paddock. Only room for 13 in here but we have room in the next field for a few more.

Price is £12 per night with electric or £10 per night if you don't want electric.

Safe travel here see you all tomorrow.

Jacquie


----------

